
Why hasn't Zerocator found a VP of Engineering yet? - pm24601
Links not included because of anti spam But try this search: 
   &#x27;zerocater &quot;VP of engineering&quot; site:news.ycombinator.com&#x27;<p>1 hour ago, 14 hours ago, 12 days ago, 25 days ago, ... for FOUR pages of search results! All the way back to 2013.<p>Either no one is applying or they are incredibly picky.
======
eschutte2
Or they've gone through a bunch of VPs since then! I've been wondering the
same thing.

